# cucumber spread



## Constance (Jul 5, 2005)

How about starting with a crockpot with Italian beef for sandwiches, a cheese ball, a tray of crudites, and a fruit tray. Then add some assorted dips, chips, crackers and breads. 

Easy Italian Beef:
Put chunked up roast of choice in crockpot with a beer and a packet of Good Seasons Zesty Italian Dressing (one per 2-3 lb. roast), slow cook till falling apart, shred with forks, taste, re-season as needed, and let simmer some more. Serve on buns with pepperoncini on the side.


I always bring home an empty dish when I take this:
Crab Dib
1 6-1/2 oz can of crab meat OR 1 8 oz pkg Crab Delights
3/4 cup butter, softened
8 oz cream cheesed, softened
2 eggs
1/2 onion, finely diced
juice of 1/2 lemon
1 tsp worchester sauce
1 tsp granulated garlic
dash Tobasco sauce
paprika

Mix all together except paprika. Put in lightly buttered 9x13 pan. Dust with paprika and bake 30-40 minutees at 350 degrees till lightly browned.
Do not overbake, or it will be dry.
Serve with cocktail crackers of your choice.
*Note: You can make this at home and keep warm in a cooler till ready to serve. It tastes fine at room temperature. 

I got this recipe from a friend, and it's really good!
FIESTA CHEESE BALL
1-2/3 cups chopped pecans
1 (1 oz) envelope taco seasoning, divided
16 oz cream cheese, softened
1 tbl green Tabasco sauce
1 tbl seeded and diced jalapeno pepper
1 tbl diced red onion
1 cup seeded and diced red bell pepper
8 oz shredded Colby-jack cheese

Preheat oven to 300 degrees.
Place pecans on a small baking sheet and toast in oven for 15-20 minutes. Remove from oven and toss with 2 tbl taco seasoning; set aside.
In a large bowl of an electric mixer or food processer, beat cream cheese, remaining taco seasoning and Tabasco sauce until smooth, about 2 minutes. Add jalapeno, onion, bell pepper and Colby-Jack cheese. Stir to combine. Using a rubber spatula, shape cheese into a large ball.
Place a large sheet of plastic wrap on counter top, sprinkle reserved seasoned nuts over plastic, and roll cheese ball in nuts, coating entire outside of ball.
Bring sides of plastic wrap up around ball to seal. Wrap in additional layer of plastic wrap to seal. Place on a plate and refrigerate several hours until firm.


Cream Cheese Fruit Dip

INGREDIENTS:

    * 1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
    * 1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
    * 1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice

DIRECTIONS:
In a medium bowl, blend cream cheese, sweetened condensed milk and lemon juice. Cover and chill in the refrigerator at least 3 hours before serving.


Ranch Dipping sauce for crudites

INGREDIENTS:

    * 3/4 cup plain yogurt
    * 1/3 cup mayonnaise
    * 1 (1 ounce) package ranch dressing mix
    * 1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley

DIRECTIONS:
In a medium-size mixing bowl, blend yogurt, mayonnaise, and ranch dressing mix. Mix well with a wire whisk. Cover and refrigerate overnight. Sprinkle with parsley before serving.


Anchovy Dip 
Ingredients
3/4 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup dairy sour cream
1 Tbsp Dijon style mustard
2 tsp lemon juice
1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 tsp dried thyme, crushed
2 ounces anchovy fillets (drained and chopped)

Vegetable Dippers:
Halved baby carrots
Mushrooms
Pea pods
Broccoli flowerets
Jicama strips

Instructions
In a bowl combine mayonnaise or salad dressing, sour cream, mustard, lemon juice, garlic, thyme and 1/4 teaspoon pepper. Stir in chopped anchovy fillets. Cover; chill at least 1 hour. Serve with dippers.
Yield: 1-1/4 cups

.

Vivi's Green Chili Dip
1-8 oz pkg. cream cheese 1-4 oz can diced green chilies
Garlic powder to taste Louisiana Hot Sauce
Evaporated milk Salt & Pepper

Bring cream cheese to room temperature. Blend cream cheese and chilies; add salt, pepper, garlic powder and Louisiana Hot Sauce to taste. Add a little jalapeno juice to give this a little more kick. Add evaporated milk to get to dip consistency.

**WARNING: THIS DIP GETS HOTTER AS IT AGES! BEST IF MADE AHEAD A DAY OR SO!
*Note: This is some of the best dip you will eat. Also you can put it on flour tortillas, roll them up then cut them across to make pinwheels that are outstanding as finger food

I hope I've given you some ideas! Good luck with your party. 

And don't forget the birthday cake!


----------



## abjcooking (Jul 5, 2005)

*cucumber spread*

2 cucumbers, unpeeled and grated
1 small onion, grated
1 8oz. cream cheese
2 T. salad dressing or mayo-I prefer the salad dressing
1/2 t. seasoned salt
1/4 t. lemon juice

Place cucumber and onion on papertowel and squeeze out all moisture.  Beat cream cheese until smooth and stir in vegetables, salad dressing, and salt.  Add lemon juice.

Serve spread with fresh vegetables or crackers

If serving with vegetables this vegetable wreath looks great for a party

*Vegetable Wreath*
round styrofoam circle
fresh parsley
variety of fresh vegetables 

Staple parsley to styrofoam circle overlapping sprigs.  Make sure circle is covered completely.  Skewer vegetables with toothpicks and place in wreath.

*Tomato Cheese Pinwheels*
4-4 1/2 cups all purpose flour
2 T. sugar
1 package (1/4oz) active dry yeast
1-1/4 t. salt
3/4 cup warm tomato juice (120-130 degrees)
1/2 cup warm water
1/4 cup butter
1 egg
2 cups (8oz.) finely shredded sharp cheddar cheese
2 T. minced chives

In a mixing bowl, combine 1 cup flour, sugar, yeast and salt.  Add tomato juice, water and butter; beat for 2 minutes on med. speed.  Add egg and enough remaining flour to form a doft dough.  Place in greased bowl; turn once to grease top.  Cover and refrigerate for 2 hours or until doubled.

Punch down, divide in 1/2, roll each 1/2 into a 15"x12" rectangle appx 1/8" thick.  Cut into 3" squares.  Place 2" apart on greased baking sheet.  Make 1" slits in each corner of each square.  Bring every other corner up to center overlapping slightly to form a pinwheel; press firmly.  Bake at 400 for 8-10 minutes.   Cool

*Artichoke Filled Tomatoes*
2 cans artichoke hearts, drained and chopped
1/2 cup celery, chopped
1/2 cup green onions with tops, chopped
1 cup mayonnaise
salt and pepper to taste
12 small tomatoes, cored
12 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled

Combine first 5 ingredients.  Fill tomatoes with mixture.  Top with bacon.  Serves 12


----------

